# Cichlids rubbing the bottom?



## cichlids (Mar 30, 2009)

My cichlids are all rubbing eachother at the bottom on the gravel or on rocks! is it ich? or parasites? or do they just do that to like have fun?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Could very well be a parasite, are all of them doing it? Even the goldfish?


----------



## cichlids (Mar 30, 2009)

no just the cichlids...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

What part are they rubbing. Mbuna will scrape algae off with their teeth. But rubbing any part of the body other than the mouth is a bad sign.


----------



## cichlids (Mar 30, 2009)

their rubbing their sides mostly...?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Change water, add cichlid salt, and be ready to treat for ich. Often you will see scratching days before any other sign.


----------



## cichlids (Mar 30, 2009)

i did all that exept for the salt! what kind?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Petstores sell "cichlid salt" . That most closely mimics the chemistry of Lake Malawi. Or you can use a recipe like this http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/buffer_recipe.php.
But most any salt is helpful against external parasites. Aquarium salt or just non-iodized salt with no other ingredients is better than nothing. The are ich cures that use nothing but salt and heat (not good for goldfish). Most stores try to get everyone to buy aquarium salt when, for most people, its not needed. But salts are appropriate for goldfish and rift lake cichlids and when treating parasites like ich.


----------



## KenyiGirl (Apr 21, 2009)

Months ago my cichlid was doing that, and I sent a message to a cichlid person at AllExperts.com. They told me that cichlids often like to scratch themselves on rocks, but if they're doing all the time, it could be a problem.


----------

